# cockatiel temperature toleration



## joec (Dec 15, 2013)

Dears i m new to this forum, i have 3 cockatiels about 1 year age. I live in lebanon beirut which is a moderate temperature , temperature similar to australia . These weeks we have cold temperature and temperature inside reach 12 degree celsus. Should i sorry about them, noting that they are inside and well covered at night. Should i put a heater for them or they can withstand ?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If they're not shaking, I would say it's alright. It's just a temporary cold I believe you said, so it should be fine


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I usually just make sure mine are well covered at night in winter and if cold enough had the heater going for a little in the afternoon or before bed, like mentioned already see if they are shaking  I worry more about the heat with mine.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I must have very strange tiels because Lulu is happiest when it's unbearably hot. Without my extra heater running my room will drop to about 20 and she is and always has felt that as being chilly. With my heater on it averages 24 and she's more comfortable at that temperature. She does have a heated thing next to her perch though. 

Lucas prefers about the same temperatures. She's also okay a bit cooler; she doesn't find it as cool as Lulu when it's 20 degrees but still definitely prefers it warmer.

I'm always surprised to see threads on here that are related to acceptable temperatures because many of you say that cooler temperatures (cold to Lulu) are alright. My birds must just be "different" lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Allie shivers if it's below like 78 degrees Fahrenheit..but the room she's in stays about 83 in the summer so that's what she's used to.


----------

